# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > خبر: LiveDic - دیکشنری چند زبانه آنلاین

## __ziXet__

این دیکشنری که به صورت Online Desktop پیاده سازی شده است و از بانک اطلاعاتی MySQL بهره می برد امکانات بسیاری را در اختیار کاربر قرار می دهد که کاربر با استفاده از آنها می تواند در کمترین زمان ممکن معنی کلمات مورد نظر را به بیش از 10 زبان های مختلف از جمله انگلیسی، فرانسوی، اسپانیایی، فارسی، ایتالیایی، روسی، آلمانی و عربی و... بیابد. بانک اطلاعاتی این نرم افزار با نصب Glossary یا همان لغت نامه ها تامین شده و هم اکنون بیش از 1,700,000 کلمه همراه با معنی در آن گنجانده شده است، همچنین در این نرم افزار یه Conversion (مبدل) قدرت مند وجود دارد که قابلیت تبدیل واحد های اندازه گیری، زمان ها و نرخ ارز کشورهای مختلف را دارا می باشد.قابلیت ترجمه متن نیز در نسخه 1.0.0 به سیستم افزوده شد و در آخرین آپدیت نرم افزار به نسخه 2.0.2 قابلیت تلفظ کلمات انگلیسی به آن افزوده شد!
 

از امکانات دیگر این نرم افزار میتوان به موارد زیر  اشاره نمود.

 1- استفاده از Javascript  به منظور سهولت در استفاده از نرم افزار و تبدیل آن به یک محیط  Desktop 
2 - قابلیت فعال/غیر فعال کردن لغت نامه های مورد نظر
3 - سیستم پیش بینی کلمه مورد نظر در هنگام تایپ کلمه
4 - قابلیت چک کردن املا کلمه مورد نظر و ارائه کلماتی که ممکن از مورد نظر کاربر باشد، در صورتی که جستجو نتیجه ای در بر نداشته باشد.
5 - ذخیره کلمات جستجو شده در قالب کوکی و ارائه آنها در مراجعات بعدی.
6 - قابلیت تنظیم فونت و سایز کلمات و معانی
7 - امکان جستجو یک کلمه بدون تایپ آن و تنها با Drag  کردن آن توسط Mouse
8 - قابلیت جستجوی کلمات ف*یت*ر شده توسط مخابرات
9 - ارائه عکس همراه با معنی لغت در دیکشنری LongMan
10 - قابلیت افزودن بی شمار Glossary(لغتنامه) به  بانک اطلاعاتی نرم افزار
11 - قابلیت تغییر تم سیستم
12 - تغییر زبان سیستم و نمایش گفتگوها به زبان های مختلف
13 - امکان افرودن بی شمار زبان مختلف
14 - نمایش phonetic(تلفظ) کلمه مورد جستجو در لغت نامه LongMan
15 - نمایش لودینگ قبل از لود شدن کامل نرم افزار
16 - قابلیت ترجمه متون به زبان های مختلف از جمله فارسی
17 - تلفظ کلمات انگلیسی به دو لهجه انگلیسی و آمریکایی
و بسیاری از امکانات دیگر.....

 *www.livedic.com*


منتظر نظرات و پیشنهادها و انتقادات خوبتون هستم 
 

موفق باشید

----------


## امیـرحسین

خیلی جالب و حرفه ای کار شده ولی شباهت زیاد به Babylon خیلی هم خوب نیست از نظر من. چون این موضوع رو به ذهن من آورد که چنین سرچی، از امکانات و APIهای خود Babylon هست!
حتما در نظر داشتید که ظاهر شبیه به Babylon به اصطلاح friendlyتره ولی احتمالا کسای دیگه هم این موضوع به ذهنشون خطور می کنه... .
و این ارزش کارتون رو خیلی پایین میاره!!!

----------


## __ziXet__

> خیلی جالب و حرفه ای کار شده ولی شباهت زیاد به Babylon خیلی هم خوب نیست از نظر من. چون این موضوع رو به ذهن من آورد که چنین سرچی، از امکانات و APIهای خود Babylon هست!
> حتما در نظر داشتید که ظاهر شبیه به Babylon به اصطلاح friendlyتره ولی احتمالا کسای دیگه هم این موضوع به ذهنشون خطور می کنه... .
> و این ارزش کارتون رو خیلی پایین میاره!!!


سلام

ممنون از نظری که دادی!
راستش خود babylon از این کارا نمیکنه! (دادن api) - همونطور که شما هم گفتید چون ساختار babylon رو خیلی خوب و جمع وجور دیدم تصمیم گرفتم این تم رو شبیه با babylon طراحی کنم ولی کلا تمش با babylon فرق میکنه و از اول طراحی شده.

بازم ممنون

----------


## __ziXet__

راستی یه نکته ای که یادم رفت درباره موتورهای جستجو و index شدن LiveDic بود اینه که سیستم با توجه به user agent موتورهای جستجو اونها رو به یه صفحه plain هدایت میکنه که ایندکس ها در اونجا انجام میشه و اگر کاربر بروی لینک ایندکس شده در سایت گوگل یا هر سایت دیگه ای کلیک کنه به نسخه داینامیک LiveDic هدایت میشه.


موفق باشید

----------


## zoghal

عالی بود ، خسته نباشید

----------


## __ziXet__

با سلام مجدد

لغتنامه GNU/Linux بروی سیستم نصب شد از این پس میتوانید تمامی اصطلاحات مربوط به لینوکس و حتی خط فرمان ها را در *LiveDic* جستجو کنید.


 
دوستانی که مایل به نوشتن لغتنامه برای LiveDic هستند میتوانند با استفاده از نرم افزار babylon builder لغتنامه های خود را آماده نمایند و فایل bgl. را برای من بفرستند تا با نام خودتان در LiveDic نصب شود.
برای دانلود babylon builder *اینجا* کلیک کنید.


موفق باشید

----------


## __ziXet__

6 لغتنامه دیگر با نام های Internet & PC Terminology و Petroleum Industry و Industry و Medicine و Web Dictionary of Cybernetics و Chemistry به لعتنامه های LiveDic افزوده شد!
این لغتنامه های تخصصی در زمینه های پزشکی ، صنایع، نفت ،شیمی و اینترنت و کامپیوتر میباشند.

منتظر خبرهای جدید از LiveDic باشید!
 *www.livedic.com*

----------


## tanha2007

سلام دوست عزیز،
واقعا جالبه.
1. آیا کل لغات را خودتان تهیه نموده اید یا اینکه از کدام جا بدست آوردید...
2. آیا میتونیم فایل .bgl را به mysql تبدیل نماییم ؟

تشکر

----------


## __ziXet__

> سلام دوست عزیز،
> واقعا جالبه.
> 1. آیا کل لغات را خودتان تهیه نموده اید یا اینکه از کدام جا بدست آوردید...
> 2. آیا میتونیم فایل .bgl را به mysql تبدیل نماییم ؟
> 
> تشکر


1 - خیر (اینقدرها هم بیکار نیستم!)
2 - من همین کارو کردم! ولی یکمی زحمت داره - تو گوگل سرچ کنید یه چیزایی گیر میاد.

ممنون از نظری که دادی

موفق باشی

----------


## __ziXet__

دوستانی که لطف میکنن و از سایت بازدید میکنن اگه لطف کنن و بگن که لود سایت در اولین مرتبه چقدر طول میکشه و اینکه آیا با لود صفحه در بار اول مشکل دارن یا نه , ممنونشون میشم.

موفق باشید

----------


## __ziXet__

نسخه 1.0.0 نرم افزار دیکشنری تحت وب LiveDic منتشر شد!
از امکاناتی منحصر به فردی که در این نسخه به سیستم افزوده شده، میتوان به قابلیت ترجمه متون به زبان های مختلف و قابلیت تعویض تم اشاره نمود.
همچنین باگهای گزارش شده توسط کاربران نیز به طور کامل fix شدند و نسخه stable منتشر شد.

*www.LiveDic.com*

----------


## java_nith

کاره خیلی‌ قشنگیه


ولی‌ من نفهمیدم که چقدر از این سایت رو خودتون درست کردید و چقدر مال شما نیست
یکم اگه می‌شه توضیح بدید که چجوری شده که این صفحه شده اینجوری

مسلیکه از گوگل برای لغتنامه استفاده میکنه
چون نوشته که مال فارسی‌ هم داره ولی‌ نسقهٔ بتا

----------


## __ziXet__

> کاره خیلی‌ قشنگیه
> 
> 
> ولی‌ من نفهمیدم که چقدر از این سایت رو خودتون درست کردید و چقدر مال شما نیست
> یکم اگه می‌شه توضیح بدید که چجوری شده که این صفحه شده اینجوری
> 
> مسلیکه از گوگل برای لغتنامه استفاده میکنه
> چون نوشته که مال فارسی‌ هم داره ولی‌ نسقهٔ بتا


بله از translate api گئگل برای ترجمه متن استفاده شده است.
به http://translate.google.com برید.
فقط text translation رو از گوگل میگیره ولی برای ترجمه لعات خود سیستم دیتابیس داره.
گوگل نسخه فارسی برای ترجمه متن رو به تازگی با بتا راه اندازی کرده.

موفق باشید

----------


## اعظم

خسته نباشيد .كاربسيار جالب و زيبايي بود .

ولي حكايت اون ماشين حسابه چي بود !!

----------


## اعظم

فكر كنم لودنيگ اول هم براي لود شدم يكباره تم قرار داده شده بود .

اگر اشتباه مي كنم شما تصحيح كنيد .

----------


## اعظم

فارغ از شباهت هاي طراحي از نظر اجرايي ( اگر همش كار خودتون باشه ) خيلي خوب اجرا شده .

----------


## __ziXet__

> دیکشنری جالبی نوشتی ولی فقط من توی فکرم شما اول اجرای برنامه چه چیزی رو لود می کنی که لودینگ داری.
> 
> اصلا درک نمی کنم !


سلام 
همنطور که گفته شد در ابتدا تمامی imageها لود میشن تا در حین اجرای برنامه مشکلی به وجود نیاد.



> خسته نباشيد .كاربسيار جالب و زيبايي بود .
> 
> ولي حكايت اون ماشين حسابه چي بود !!


بعد از انجام عملیات تبدیل میتونی از اون ماشین حساب برای حساب کردن استفاده کنید :دی



> فارغ از شباهت هاي طراحي از نظر اجرايي ( اگر همش كار خودتون باشه ) خيلي خوب اجرا شده .


تقریبا میشه گفت همش مال خودمه ولی مثلا در بعضی جاها از پلاگین های jquery یا یسری کد آماده استفاده کردم که البته بازم تغییرات زیادی تو هرکدوم اعمال کردم.
اگر منظورتون از شباهت طراحی ، شباهت با babylon هست باید بگم که به دلیل ساده و کارآمد بودن این دیکشنری سعی کردم از اون الگو برداری کنم ولی خودتون میدونید که طراحی وب رو نمیشه به این سادگی پیداسازی کرد.

موفق باشید

----------


## __ziXet__

> خوبه فقط جالب میشه توی همین فروم در مورد تول کیت گوگل که جدیدا اضافه کردی بنویسی . بحث خوبیه !!
> 
> google translate رو میگم !
> 
> با تشکر


مستندات کاملش موجوده!
http://code.google.com/apis/ajaxlang...n/#Translation

----------


## اعظم

> سلام 
> اگر منظورتون از شباهت طراحی ، شباهت با babylon هست باید بگم که به دلیل ساده و کارآمد بودن این دیکشنری سعی کردم از اون الگو برداری کنم ولی خودتون میدونید که طراحی وب رو نمیشه به این سادگی پیداسازی کرد.
> موفق باشید


من سايت با بروزرهاي مختلف اجرا كردم تغيير سايزهاش رو تست كردم و تقريبا همه آپشن ها رو تغيير دادم و دو باره در بروزر اجرا كردم به همين دليل و با توجه به ويژگيهاي  اجراي وبي گفتم كه اجراي خوبي داشته  . در مورد شباهت هاي طراحي هم بيشتر بر اساس نظر دوستان مطرحش كردم و گرنه از نظر خودم مشكلي نداشت.

----------


## ahmadflasher

واقعاً عالی بود خسته نباشید.

----------


## __ziXet__

LiveDic به نسخه 2.0.2 آپدیت شد!
در این نسخه قابلیت تلفظ کلمات انگلیسی به دو لهجه انگلیسی و امریکایی به سیستم افزوده شد!
پست 1 بروز شد!

----------


## california

یه سوال: وقتی به سایت www.livedic.com میرم فقط یه صفحه سفید نشون میده؟

----------


## __ziXet__

> یه سوال: وقتی به سایت www.livedic.com میرم فقط یه صفحه سفید نشون میده؟


الان درست شده دوست عزیز!

----------


## __ziXet__

سلام

دیکنشری به نسخه 3.2.1 بروزرسانی شد.

امکانات افزوده شده در این نسخه:
- امکان انتخاب سورس تلفظ کلمه از منوی configuration
- قابلیت تلفظ کلمات انگلیسی از دو منبع گوگل و Howjsay
- افزوده شدن keyboard مجازی با پشتیبانی از زبان های مختلف
- افزوده شدن سه زبان به گلاسری های دیکشنری

*درضمن اکستنشن لایودیک هم به نسخه 1.0 ارتقا یافت.
دانلود اکستنشن لایودیک برای فایرفاکس

موفق باشید

----------


## <برنامه نویس>

اين سايت خرابه ميشه مشكل رو برسي كنيد

----------


## __ziXet__

> اين سايت خرابه ميشه مشكل رو برسي كنيد


درست شد!

ممنون از اطلاعاتون

----------


## setare_kz

عالیه خیلی قشنگ کار کردین

----------


## <برنامه نویس>

سلام دوست عزيز بسيار عالي وقشتگ طراحي شده و فقط ميشه يكسري اطلاعات در مورد نحوه برنامه نويسي و زبان برنامه نويسي بگيد 

مرسي

----------


## __ziXet__

> سلام دوست عزيز بسيار عالي وقشتگ طراحي شده و فقط ميشه يكسري اطلاعات در مورد نحوه برنامه نويسي و زبان برنامه نويسي بگيد 
> 
> مرسي


زبان برنامه نویسی server side پی اچ پی هست و زبان برنامه نویسی کلاینت هم javascript.
در این نرم افزار همانند سایر نرم افزار های دیگه که به صورت Desktop Environment طراحی میشن سعی شده تا کاربر خود را در محیط Desktop تصور کند و کار کردن با برنامه برایش خیلی راحت تر شود.

سوالی بود در خدمتم

موفق باشید

----------


## <برنامه نویس>

ميشه در مورد برنامه نويسي  Desktop Environment توضيح بديد يعني اينكه چطور ميشه يه box طراحي بكنيم كه بشه سايزشو تغيير بديم

----------


## __ziXet__

> ميشه در مورد برنامه نويسي  Desktop Environment توضيح بديد يعني اينكه چطور ميشه يه box طراحي بكنيم كه بشه سايزشو تغيير بديم


\یاده سازی این نوع اینترفیس به راحتی با javascript امکان پذیره! اگه یه سرچ انجام بدین به راحتی میتونین نمونه هایی از این box هارو که قابلیت drag & drop و ریسایز رو دارن پیدا کنید.
اینم یه نمونه خیلی ساده که البته ریسایز  نمیشه:http://www.dynamicdrive.com/dynamicindex11/domdrag/

----------


## <برنامه نویس>

از راهنمايي شما بسيار سپاسگذارم . خيلي لطف كرديد .

يه سوال ديگه من قبلا يكسري سوال امتخاني رو براي بابيلون درست كردم آيا ميشه اون فايل رو به sql يا يه چيز ديگه تبديل كنم

----------


## __ziXet__

> از راهنمايي شما بسيار سپاسگذارم . خيلي لطف كرديد .
> 
> يه سوال ديگه من قبلا يكسري سوال امتخاني رو براي بابيلون درست كردم آيا ميشه اون فايل رو به sql يا يه چيز ديگه تبديل كنم


شدنش که میشه ولی مگه سوالاتون به چه شکل هست که براش glossary نوشتین؟
برام بفرست تبدیلش میکنم برات

موفق باشید

----------


## <برنامه نویس>

يكسري عدد رو كه نماينگر شماره سوال ميباشد رو وارد مي كنيد و توضيح اون سوال در جواب نمايش داده ميشه .

ممنون ميشم . فقط دنبال يك راه كار كلي هستم . اگه معرفي كنيد ممنون ميشم . يك نرمافزار  هستش كه روي لينوكس كار ميكنه و من متاسفانه با ويندوز كار مي كنم

----------


## __ziXet__

> يكسري عدد رو كه نماينگر شماره سوال ميباشد رو وارد مي كنيد و توضيح اون سوال در جواب نمايش داده ميشه .
> 
> ممنون ميشم . فقط دنبال يك راه كار كلي هستم . اگه معرفي كنيد ممنون ميشم . يك نرمافزار  هستش كه روي لينوكس كار ميكنه و من متاسفانه با ويندوز كار مي كنم


آره یه با pyGlossary اکثر glossaryهارو میشه تبدیل کرد ولی بازم نه همرو.
منم در مواردی از pyGlossary استفاده میکنم و اگه نتونست راه های دیگه رو امتحان میکنم ! کلا یه نرم افزار خاص برای این کار اونم تجت ویندوز وجود نداره.

موفق باشید

----------


## sefideh

سلام،
راهنمایی می خواستم در مورد افزودن فونتیک به برنامه،از الگوی خاصی استفاده میشه یا دیتابیس داره؟

----------

